# breaking the rules of tren



## Bro Bundy

everyone knows a first time tren user should use A cause if the sides are bad u can get out fast..blalalalalalaa alot of parrot talk..let me give u some real life experience.This is my first run with tren and it tren E at 600mg a week.Im feeling great no sides besides wanting to fuk everything moving..This post is meant to let u know there is no fear in this game.Come into it owning up to what u are about to get into and have no fear.make the gear your bitch instead of u being its bitch.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Brother Bundy said:


> everyone knows a first time tren user should use A cause if the sides are bad u can get out fast..blalalalalalaa alot of parrot talk..let me give u some real life experience.This is my first run with tren and it tren E at 600mg a week.Im feeling great no sides besides wanting to fuk everything moving..This post is meant to let u know there is no fear in this game.Come into it owning up to what u are about to get into and have no fear.make the gear your bitch instead of u being its bitch.



This thread/post seems to go hand in hand with the new avi BB lol. Glad you're enjoying the tren brother.


----------



## Pinkbear

Bends over and drops pants. 
Would you **** me? I'd **** me


----------



## losieloos

Tren sides are waaaaay overrated.  I ran that hoe up to 700mg a week and had no sides. Jada I bet would start tren at 50mg a week along with his 500mg of test.


----------



## Bro Bundy

losieloos said:


> Tren sides are waaaaay overrated.  I ran that hoe up to 700mg a week and had no sides. Jada I bet would start tren at 50mg a week along with his 500mg of test.



lmao loos hahaha


----------



## JAXNY

the only sides I had was severe fat loss and night sweats, bad night sweats I was soaking the bed. but I ripped the F up!


----------



## Azog

Lucky bastards. I am a year out from my only tren run, and I STILL have bacne.


----------



## don draco

Azog said:


> Lucky bastards. I am a year out from my only tren run, and I STILL have bacne.



How much were you using pw? Just wondering.  I find it interesting that some have terrible sides on tren, while some have close to none


----------



## Seeker

All hail to King Bundy!! He'll make you an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## RedLang

Haha this is the tren post. Good to hear its going well my man.


----------



## Rip

The only thing that I noticed was that I snapped at some guy for racing into a parking space that I was about to pull into. I never do that.


----------



## jyoung8j

I had no sides at 700 a wk.. thought all the hype was bs...


----------



## TheLupinator

Ya tren's not that bad, just messes with my blood pressure a little.. now back to BB's avi


----------



## Tren4Life

BB 
Your tren must be 200.
Is there such a thing as 250 . Just wondering I hate a lot of oil.


----------



## LeanHerm

We'll bundy that's not exactly accurate. Some guys should have fear and this will caution their judgement taking.  Let's be honest that guys could really **** themselves up on gear. Don't tell people to have no fear, there's a difference between running tren e or a and banging out a gram of tren on your first time. Honestly if your doing 500mg a week of tren e, and you have to stop, though it's a longer ester, sides could possibly start to drop in a few days.


----------



## sfstud33

I love the way tren-e makes me feel. Im on my second cycle now. First cycle i tried 600mg up to 1000mg week and did not find much difference except cardio was completely crapped out. This time im doing 400mg Tren-E and the cardio is still off - but not as much as it was on the first cycle. And within 2 weeks bench was up 20lb, pullups are up by 2-3 reps per set, and the wife is going to need a wheelchair.


----------



## grind4it

The worst ED I ever got was on Tren. That shit broke my dick so bad after three weeks I was afraid it was never going to work right again.


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigHerm said:


> We'll bundy that's not exactly accurate. Some guys should have fear and this will caution their judgement taking.  Let's be honest that guys could really **** themselves up on gear. Don't tell people to have no fear, there's a difference between running tren e or a and banging out a gram of tren on your first time. Honestly if your doing 500mg a week of tren e, and you have to stop, though it's a longer ester, sides could possibly start to drop in a few days.



blalalalal it is accurate cause im doing it...the sides are a joke


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigHerm said:


> We'll bundy that's not exactly accurate. Some guys should have fear and this will caution their judgement taking.  Let's be honest that guys could really **** themselves up on gear. Don't tell people to have no fear, there's a difference between running tren e or a and banging out a gram of tren on your first time. Honestly if your doing 500mg a week of tren e, and you have to stop, though it's a longer ester, sides could possibly start to drop in a few days.



your just being a mod...real life people make it seem like your gonna die if u use E..i call bs


----------



## AndroSport

i remember my first shot of tren


----------



## RustyShackelford

Azog said:


> Lucky bastards. I am a year out from my only tren run, and I STILL have bacne.



Same here. I tried tren A twice and both times bacne was rough as hell. Hated it. 
Probably won't run it again.


----------



## AndroSport

Only sides i had we a little bit of night sweats and that was only if I ate carbs too close to bed and mainly only happened in the summer when it was already ****ing hot.

Ive run up to 800mg


----------



## goesto11

BB, are you running anything else? what doses? why did you choose to run 600mg instead of 3, 4 or 500? 
That's rad you're not having sides at such a high dose. The Beef Hormone Gods have graced your genetics. On the other hand, if its only been a couple weeks, it's possible you might not feel the sides until you round the corner into week 4-5.


----------



## LeanHerm

Dude did you not read what I wrote? Blah these nuts. I said nothing about running e or a. Shit I started on e I was simply saying don't tell these kids to have no fear. That's bad advice for people who listen to whatever people tell them. Yes I'm being a mod cause that's what we're supposed to do. What I mean by saying what were supposed to do is keeping people safe.


----------



## chrisotpherm

BigHerm said:


> Dude did you not read what I wrote? Blah these nuts. I said nothing about running e or a. Shit I started on e I was simply saying don't tell these kids to have no fear. That's bad advice for people who listen to whatever people tell them. Yes I'm being a mod cause that's what we're supposed to do. What I mean by saying what were supposed to do is keeping people safe.



I agree with big herm here as everyone is a walking phenomenon. How I react will not be necessarily how you react. Telling folks that tren sides are bs is irresponsible as you can't predict the reaction of anyone. I don't mean this out of disrespect but we have to assume all sides for a first time user until its ran for safety concerns. I've seen some guys really mess themselves up on trends and other compounds for the first time listening to bro science than researching the science behind a compound. Plus not to add that someone may use a different sponsor than you and they may do something different in the production method than the other which again can change the outcome and effects on the body.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> blalalalal it is accurate cause im doing it...the sides are a joke



Shine always referred back to biochemical individuality.

You can't make blanket statements. It's fine for you. It's no always fine for everyone else. 

Tren a is recommended for beginners based on others experiences. Nothing wrong with that. And it's not all parroted information. Some is of course but not all.


----------



## jennerrator

yep, looking forward to those pics!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigHerm said:


> Dude did you not read what I wrote? Blah these nuts. I said nothing about running e or a. Shit I started on e I was simply saying don't tell these kids to have no fear. That's bad advice for people who listen to whatever people tell them. Yes I'm being a mod cause that's what we're supposed to do. What I mean by saying what were supposed to do is keeping people safe.



if u have fear your in the wrong game..


----------



## Bro Bundy

chrisotpherm said:


> I agree with big herm here as everyone is a walking phenomenon. How I react will not be necessarily how you react. Telling folks that tren sides are bs is irresponsible as you can't predict the reaction of anyone. I don't mean this out of disrespect but we have to assume all sides for a first time user until its ran for safety concerns. I've seen some guys really mess themselves up on trends and other compounds for the first time listening to bro science than researching the science behind a compound. Plus not to add that someone may use a different sponsor than you and they may do something different in the production method than the other which again can change the outcome and effects on the body.



stop being a puss


----------



## Bro Bundy

no fear u bitches


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Shine always referred back to biochemical individuality.
> 
> You can't make blanket statements. It's fine for you. It's no always fine for everyone else.
> 
> Tren a is recommended for beginners based on others experiences. Nothing wrong with that. And it's not all parroted information. Some is of course but not all.



Shine was the man..RIP brother


----------



## chrisotpherm

Brother Bundy said:


> stop being a puss



Lol I'm not brother. Just know bro science has hurt more bodies than can be counted. I respect your take on it and if it works for you great doesn't mean someone else it will. I love you like a fat kid loves cake.  Mmmm cake.


----------



## Azog

don draco said:


> How much were you using pw? Just wondering.  I find it interesting that some have terrible sides on tren, while some have close to none



I only had 2 sides...aggression and acne. There rest was ****ing sweet. Didn't feel toxic, no insomnia, no libido or appetite loss. ****ing acne! I can deal with being a bit angry...but this was some serious pimples lol.

I was on 350mg tren a.


----------



## Azog

Jenner said:


> yep, looking forward to those pics!!!



Show us those famous Bundy abs.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Azog said:


> Show us those famous Bundy abs.



their on the way..Im trying to look like u brother


----------



## Bro Bundy

Im not telling anyone to do anything im doing.im just sharing my experience with the class..Sure tren got sides,night sweats,aggression,wanna rape people,high bp,or death....you have to understand what u are getting into and what can happen.Im willing to die for what i want..all u juicers should ask yourself am i willing to die.If not mayb this aint for u


----------



## Hero Swole

Brother Bundy said:


> Im not telling anyone to do anything im doing.im just sharing my experience with the class..Sure tren got sides,night sweats,aggression,wanna rape people,high bp,or death....you have to understand what u are getting into and what can happen.Im willing to die for what i want..all u juicers should ask yourself am i willing to die.If not mayb this aint for u



Dying is fine and dandy. But some things dont kill you they leave u crippled. 

But its like playing poker if your winning why leave the table.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Hero Swole said:


> Dying is fine and dandy. But some things dont kill you they leave u crippled.
> 
> But its like playing poker if your winning why leave the table.



thats a risk we all take


----------



## JOMO

I also ran E my first and only time and went to A before PCT. Never had tren cough, never felt toxic but I did get EVERY other side mentioned. I had to carry extra T-shirts in my car because that's how much I was sweating. Be happy your not getting the sides because they did suck bad.


----------



## Bro Bundy

JOMO said:


> I also ran E my first and only time and went to A before PCT. Never had tren cough, never felt toxic but I did get EVERY other side mentioned. I had to carry extra T-shirts in my car because that's how much I was sweating. Be happy your not getting the sides because they did suck bad.



after dnp tren sweats aint shit to me


----------



## Bro Bundy

chrisotpherm said:


> I agree with big herm here as everyone is a walking phenomenon. How I react will not be necessarily how you react. Telling folks that tren sides are bs is irresponsible as you can't predict the reaction of anyone. I don't mean this out of disrespect but we have to assume all sides for a first time user until its ran for safety concerns. I've seen some guys really mess themselves up on trends and other compounds for the first time listening to bro science than researching the science behind a compound. Plus not to add that someone may use a different sponsor than you and they may do something different in the production method than the other which again can change the outcome and effects on the body.



listen to the WP rep telling me what he thinks is irresponsible...wanna know whats irresponsible selling newbies hg tren lol or cyp for 150$...save your shit WP bitch boy


----------



## Bro Bundy

chrisotpherm said:


> Lol I'm not brother. Just know bro science has hurt more bodies than can be counted. I respect your take on it and if it works for you great doesn't mean someone else it will. I love you like a fat kid loves cake.  Mmmm cake.



im not telling anyone to do anything..I just hate a pussy wp boy


----------



## Bro Bundy

Steelers4Life said:


> BB
> Your tren must be 200.
> Is there such a thing as 250 . Just wondering I hate a lot of oil.



yes there is a tren 250


----------



## Bro Bundy

goesto11 said:


> BB, are you running anything else? what doses? why did you choose to run 600mg instead of 3, 4 or 500?
> That's rad you're not having sides at such a high dose. The Beef Hormone Gods have graced your genetics. On the other hand, if its only been a couple weeks, it's possible you might not feel the sides until you round the corner into week 4-5.



im running testoviron at 500 mg tren at 600mg and a mystery bottle im not sure whats in it lol.I think its test could be wrong though.Im 4 or 5 weeks in ahhh and dbols.I feel great recomping like a motherfukker.So far so good


----------



## Bro Bundy

this is my god damn tren thread


----------



## NbleSavage

AndroSport said:


> Only sides i had we a little bit of night sweats and that was only if I ate carbs too close to bed and mainly only happened in the summer when it was already ****ing hot.
> 
> Ive run up to 800mg



Same-same as per all my experiences with Tren E (have only run up to 600 Mg weekly). Carbs before bed exacerbates the night sweats for me. Great strength gains, even on a cut. I will use Tren each year going forward during my spring cut and summer cycles. Have run with low test and test @ same levels as tren and didn't notice much difference in sides. No problems with ed IME so long as prolactin is kept in-check (I use caber).


----------



## Bro Bundy

gains are way better with deca but super recomp with tren..Every steroid has its place I love them all


----------



## Joliver

BB, you had any ED issues with running Tren E at that level?  I love tren, but I stayed away from that ester.  Tren will knock my dick in the dirt at that level unless I really watch it.


----------



## Bro Bundy

joliver said:


> BB, you had any ED issues with running Tren E at that level?  I love tren, but I stayed away from that ester.  Tren will knock my dick in the dirt at that level unless I really watch it.



cialis works good...


----------



## Joliver

Brother Bundy said:


> cialis works good...



I knew I liked you BB.


----------



## Bro Bundy

joliver said:


> I knew I liked you BB.



i like u too


----------



## Maintenance Man

Brother Bundy said:


> gains are way better with deca but super recomp with tren..Every steroid has its place I love them all



Do I get best of both worlds running both?...cause Im gonna


----------



## losieloos

Maintenance Man said:


> Do I get best of both worlds running both?...cause Im gonna



I think that's pointless unless ur 240 pounds of solid muscle and need more drugs to put on some extra muslce. Doing tren and deca together  isn't going to get you any bigger than just a test tren cycle or test deca cycle


----------



## Maintenance Man

I wasn't looking to get even bigger by adding them together. More about using up what I have. I don't want to stretch out the deca or tren from this lab. The test will be ok I guess tho


----------



## NbleSavage

Maintenance Man said:


> Do I get best of both worlds running both?...cause Im gonna



I did this recently. Didn't notice any sort of synergistic effect. Did notice headaches every god damned day, likely from higher than normal BP. I gave it up after a month. Don't think I'd run them together again.


----------



## stonetag

don draco said:


> How much were you using pw? Just wondering.  I find it interesting that some have terrible sides on tren, while some have close to none


Used tren e for two different cycles, first cycle all the classic sides along with strong as all hell, second cycle,  just a few nights of sweating and also strength through the roof. Both cycles with nice lean mass gains. Stick with tren a now which seems to be a happy medium knowing I can stop the sides pretty quick. Kind of a love hate relationship with me.


----------



## losieloos

Don't mean to be a arse but maybe ur limp cock proves tren a is the way to go for beginners?  Now ur stuck with a dry noodle for a while if u decide to come off.


----------



## Yaya

High dose or low dose... I see Great results with tren..

Only bad side effects I've ever had was always being in a bad mood and severe violent itching attacks.. 

Glad bundy is enjoying it


----------



## Bro Bundy

losieloos said:


> Don't mean to be a arse but maybe ur limp cock proves tren a is the way to go for beginners?  Now ur stuck with a dry noodle for a while if u decide to come off.



loos why dont u come over so i can fuk u in the ass..show u if my noodle is workin


----------



## jyoung8j

So if tren a is for beginners wht does tren e feel like and hows the outcome..


----------



## Bro Bundy

jyoung8j said:


> So if tren a is for beginners wht does tren e feel like and hows the outcome..



bro im having a sick time on E fuk pinning ed or eod just cause some people are pussies


----------



## Bro Bundy

losieloos said:


> Don't mean to be a arse but maybe ur limp cock proves tren a is the way to go for beginners?  Now ur stuck with a dry noodle for a while if u decide to come off.



another thing loos is that tren A is not for beginners neither is tren E.So u are wrong again


----------



## jyoung8j

Well I'm running long esters for first time this yr.. on deca now and was thinking tren e for spring when I cut up... wasn't impressed with tren a so wondering how e will b..


----------



## Bro Bundy

jyoung8j said:


> Well I'm running long esters for first time this yr.. on deca now and was thinking tren e for spring when I cut up... wasn't impressed with tren a so wondering how e will b..



im ripping up fast..at 600mg the fat loss is crazy


----------



## Seeker

The main reason people suggest tren A 1st is because if the sides are too much to handle you can drop the tren and hopefully be clear of the sides within a couple of days due to A being a shorter ester then E. 

Bundy's a tough bastard though. Dude has no fear.


----------



## jyoung8j

I felt no sides on a.. I was like wtf r they talking about..lol


----------



## jyoung8j

Sounds like next cycle is test e 800mg tren e 600mg mast e 600mg...lol 220 down to 177.. yeah buddy..


----------



## Bro Bundy

Seeker said:


> The main reason people suggest tren A 1st is because if the sides are too much to handle you can drop the tren and hopefully be clear of the sides within a couple of days due to A being a shorter ester then E.
> 
> Bundy's a tough bastard though. Dude has no fear.



I just wanted to break the mold ..I love going against the grain


----------



## jyoung8j

Im wishing I wouldn't of been a pussy now!!! Lol brother bundy for president...


----------



## Maintenance Man

NbleSavage said:


> I did this recently. Didn't notice any sort of synergistic effect. Did notice headaches every god damned day, likely from higher than normal BP. I gave it up after a month. Don't think I'd run them together again.



I'm definitely going to keep an eye on things thru this run. Never know for yourself until you try it tho.


----------



## Bro Bundy

since upping my test to 750 i feel way better and so does my PP


----------



## Maintenance Man

Ill be running a higher test throughout. How much were u pinning before a WK? 625?


----------



## hulksmash

I have NOT even ran tren ace yet

Tren e was my first; chose it for no cough...and there was no cough

Takes a little while like test e, but worth it


----------



## Yaya

Next tren run for me will be tren e... I've only used tren a and brewed my
own several times in the past with a conversion kit


----------



## NbleSavage

Brother Bundy said:


> im ripping up fast..at 600mg the fat loss is crazy



Same-same. Tren E shreds me up quickly.


----------



## Yaya

NbleSavage said:


> Same-same. Tren E shreds me up quickly.




I'm looking forward to adding tren e..

Nblesavage..how you been mate? Hope all is well


----------



## NbleSavage

Yaya said:


> I'm looking forward to adding tren e..
> 
> Nblesavage..how you been mate? Hope all is well



Doing well, Mate. Job is steady, training is good. Missus Savage has been visiting her family but back tomorrow night to take care of Daddy


----------



## Bro Bundy

Maintenance Man said:


> Ill be running a higher test throughout. How much were u pinning before a WK? 625?



i was good at 500 test 400 tren.Then i bumped the tren to 600..that didnt work well for me so i upped the test to 750.Now i feel real good and the pp is back in action


----------



## Pinkbear

BB  you have convinced me to give tren a try


----------



## Bro Bundy

Pinkbear said:


> BB  you have convinced me to give tren a try



im not trying to convince anyone to do anything..im just sharing my experience.its up to u to know what your getting into and what can happen..


----------



## Pinkbear

Blah blah blah. 
Anything happens I'm blaming you. You pushed the needle into my akin


----------



## 502

I see 1 side affect from you BB already, the cocky attitude, and feeling like your invincible. Starting to sound like Hulk. All I'm saying is don't ever tell anyone to not listen to him again, b/c this is on the same level as the shit hulk says lol. I'm not trying to be a dick to you about it, I'm just pointing out the obvious. I still like your ass though!! All I'm trying to say is you are contradicting a lot of what you used to tell people when you'd give advice. I know you may not mean this thread as giving one advice, but think about it. It's kinda like peer pressure, if you don't you're a pussy, etc.. You didn't make the post just to share your experience you was saying it's all bs. I think it's a little misleading to a new user. And losie didn't mean a noob to AAS when he posted thcomment about a noob, he meant someone new to tren, you knew that. Smartass! haha

Also you said you're willing to die for what you want, I understand that. But why not try to prevent death by testing the waters first? If you would have had a terrible reaction to tren, this post would have been totally different. You woulda posted telling everyone to start on Ace first. I just see this post leading someone who is a noob to tren try tren E first and what if it does kill them? You influenced that, just remember. lol


..........waiting on the tren response......... Wondering if i'm gonna be a pussy or a bitch boy after this.


----------



## SuperBane

Brother Bundy said:


> *im not trying to convince anyone to do anything..im just sharing my experience..*.



simple and plain.


----------



## Bro Bundy

501s finest said:


> I see 1 side affect from you BB already, the cocky attitude, and feeling like your invincible. Starting to sound like Hulk. All I'm saying is don't ever tell anyone to not listen to him again, b/c this is on the same level as the shit hulk says lol. I'm not trying to be a dick to you about it, I'm just pointing out the obvious. I still like your ass though!! All I'm trying to say is you are contradicting a lot of what you used to tell people when you'd give advice. I know you may not mean this thread as giving one advice, but think about it. It's kinda like peer pressure, if you don't you're a pussy, etc.. You didn't make the post just to share your experience you was saying it's all bs. I think it's a little misleading to a new user. And losie didn't mean a noob to AAS when he posted thcomment about a noob, he meant someone new to tren, you knew that. Smartass! haha
> 
> Also you said you're willing to die for what you want, I understand that. But why not try to prevent death by testing the waters first? If you would have had a terrible reaction to tren, this post would have been totally different. You woulda posted telling everyone to start on Ace first. I just see this post leading someone who is a noob to tren try tren E first and what if it does kill them? You influenced that, just remember. lol
> 
> 
> ..........waiting on the tren response......... Wondering if i'm gonna be a pussy or a bitch boy after this.



yes 501 i think your a pussy...if u dont like this thread stay out


----------



## Bro Bundy

SuperBane said:


> simple and plain.



super alot of these guys are brainless fuks who will jump off the bridge if u tell them too...thats not my fault ..little babies like 501 who dont know there ass from elbow...did u not read 501 u pussy im not telling anyone to do anything u retard


----------



## Bro Bundy

501s finest said:


> I see 1 side affect from you BB already, the cocky attitude, and feeling like your invincible. Starting to sound like Hulk. All I'm saying is don't ever tell anyone to not listen to him again, b/c this is on the same level as the shit hulk says lol. I'm not trying to be a dick to you about it, I'm just pointing out the obvious. I still like your ass though!! All I'm trying to say is you are contradicting a lot of what you used to tell people when you'd give advice. I know you may not mean this thread as giving one advice, but think about it. It's kinda like peer pressure, if you don't you're a pussy, etc.. You didn't make the post just to share your experience you was saying it's all bs. I think it's a little misleading to a new user. And losie didn't mean a noob to AAS when he posted thcomment about a noob, he meant someone new to tren, you knew that. Smartass! haha
> 
> Also you said you're willing to die for what you want, I understand that. But why not try to prevent death by testing the waters first? If you would have had a terrible reaction to tren, this post would have been totally different. You woulda posted telling everyone to start on Ace first. I just see this post leading someone who is a noob to tren try tren E first and what if it does kill them? You influenced that, just remember. lol
> 
> 
> ..........waiting on the tren response......... Wondering if i'm gonna be a pussy or a bitch boy after this.



stick to var only 501


----------



## Bro Bundy

let the hate flow!! lmao


----------



## Yaya

william wallace would charge saying "freeeeedom!!!!!....fuk the longshanks

william wallace was on scottish tren


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> super alot of these guys are brainless fuks who will jump off the bridge if u tell them too...thats not my fault ..little babies like 501 who dont know there ass from elbow...did u not read 501 u pussy im not telling anyone to do anything u retard



If you want to be a vet and be someone that the new guys can look up to there is a responsibility there. Because they will jump off a bridge if you tell them to.


----------



## DF

Yaya said:


> william wallace would charge saying "freeeeedom!!!!!....fuk the longshanks
> 
> william wallace was on scottish tren



Hmmmm, didn't he get disemboweled in the end?


----------



## AlphaD

PillarofBalance said:


> If you want to be a vet and be someone that the new guys can look up to there is a responsibility there. Because they will jump off a bridge if you tell them to.



I know a few fags on here now i wish bundy would tell to jump off a bridge........that responsible selective housekeeping. ....imo


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> If you want to be a vet and be someone that the new guys can look up to there is a responsibility there. Because they will jump off a bridge if you tell them to.



im the last guy anyone should look up too...people should be their own man and have their own mind


----------



## Yaya

DF said:


> Hmmmm, didn't he get disemboweled in the end?



yes....with freedom

sort of


----------



## Bro Bundy

once again people calm down...Run Tren A please


----------



## Seeker

Yaya said:


> william wallace would charge saying "freeeeedom!!!!!....fuk the longshanks
> 
> william wallace was on scottish tren



He banged that hot princess too. Damn she was cute


----------



## 502

I think it's funny BB is getting so fkn mad about people not agreeing with what he says. If you don't like the thread stay out? lmao, that tren got to your head. 

Was I talking shit to you? No I was not, I wasn't planning on letting this sway my decision on it, but there are visitors who may see you have so many posts, and been here over a year, they are going to trust you. Maybe this is why you are not a mod anymore? too hot headed? 

Thanks for the pm calling me a dumbass redneck too, doesn't bother me. I like how we was cool, then anytime someone doesn't agree with you, you get bent the fk outta shape. I can't even fk with you, you are too hot headed and all a sudden you are a know it all. you wanna call me a pussy and talk all this shit, you can go fk yourself really. I made a post simply stating my "OPINION" on your post. Last I checked that is what forums are for, for discussion. Sorry I don't agree with you, you fkn AAS GURU you!


----------



## 502

All anyone is trying to say is, let's advise safety, not just tell people be ready to die for this. obviously you do not have children, or you wouldn't feel that way, and if you do you are very selfish to your children. I think what everyone is trying to say is, your post don't sound like you are just sharing your experience, it comes across as you saying everyone is full of shit just because you don't have the sides some could get.


----------



## Bro Bundy

jesus u fukin pussy..what the hell are u even talking about..


----------



## Bro Bundy

another guy who thinks i make threads for him...


----------



## Bro Bundy

this is a perfect tren thread lol should keep the newbs away


----------



## Bro Bundy

well lets just say I fukkin love tren


----------



## bronco

NbleSavage said:


> Same-same. Tren E shreds me up quickly.



I have herd multiple people say tren e shredz them faster than tren a, is there any thing to this? I just figured tren is tren no matter what the ester, Either way I think I'm going to give tren e a try this summer


----------



## Bro Bundy

i never tried tren A so i dont know but damn tren E is ripping me up quick


----------



## Bro Bundy

blood pressure was 120 80...thats good shit right there


----------



## Bro Bundy

tren for recomp is the best..I love it


----------



## Pinkbear

Oh bundy I can't wait


----------



## Maintenance Man

Enjoy the ride brother!

My tren starts on sunday


----------



## Pinkbear

Pinn tren?


----------



## #TheMatrix

Tren is my base on all my cycles.....
Anadrol is reaching "base" status as well.


----------



## SFGiants

losieloos said:


> I think that's pointless unless ur 240 pounds of solid muscle and need more drugs to put on some extra muslce. Doing tren and deca together  isn't going to get you any bigger than just a test tren cycle or test deca cycle



A person like this might as well just run slin IMO.


----------



## Bro Bundy

SFGiants said:


> A person like this might as well just run slin IMO.



alright sfg! tren is the shit kneegrow!


----------



## Seeker

I have become a trenaholic


----------



## Bro Bundy

i warmed my oils up for the first time to pin.wow what a difference the shot was real fast.Usually it takes a few minutes but those 3cc were gone in half the time.lets see if it helps with pip


----------



## DieYoungStrong

They didn't even have tren e when I first ran tren, or Fina as we called it back then. 

Getting old sucks....


----------



## Cobra Strike

Your def feelin the tren...alpha as f u c k!!!


----------



## heavydeads83

still debating over tren or deca next blast, brother...  leaning towards anadrol + deca.  love drol.


----------



## sfstud33

400mg tren is doing what 900mg of deca could not. Making me bigger and stronger. Tren is your friend. I will be 47 next week and low dose tren is the bomb...


----------



## SFGiants

Cobra Strike said:


> Your def feelin the tren...*Alfalfa* as f u c k!!!



There bro I fixed your post for you!


----------



## Bro Bundy

alfalfa got all the ladies


----------



## SFGiants

Brother Bundy said:


> alfalfa got all the ladies



Loved him some Darla didn't he?


----------



## dboldouggie

Honesty brothers bb has a brutal true fact and newbies to the game have to know what it really is. Most gear we get is home made bros its a drug and u can die from drugs. Except pot. Since each of us is made different we all react different. A newbie can die from first pin. Not only due to the gear but maybe reaction or horrible pinning methods. So yeah u got to be ready to die. Anything can happen. This why we ask and encourage newbie to get educated. So they don't have such high risk of mortality. But the risk is always there. And not informing newbies of the risk of death is actually irresponsible and negligentas well. All the facts and all the risis should be known. This a life style. Ride or die mother ****ers


----------



## Bro Bundy

I sniff tren powder for breakfast


----------



## Maintenance Man

When would one start to experience these night sweats?? For acetate that is. 1 week? 2 weeks?


----------



## Cobra Strike

dboldouggie said:


> Honesty brothers bb has a brutal true fact and newbies to the game have to know what it really is. Most gear we get is home made bros its a drug and u can die from drugs. Except pot. Since each of us is made different we all react different. A newbie can die from first pin. Not only due to the gear but maybe reaction or horrible pinning methods. So yeah u got to be ready to die. Anything can happen. This why we ask and encourage newbie to get educated. So they don't have such high risk of mortality. But the risk is always there. And not informing newbies of the risk of death is actually irresponsible and negligentas well. All the facts and all the risis should be known. This a life style. Ride or die mother ****ers



Um nobody dies from injecting clean gear. Even an allergic reaction would start as a localized reaction well before it becomes systemic giving someone ample time to get it treated. I would like to see some facts to back up your claims.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Cobra Strike said:


> Um nobody dies from injecting clean gear. Even an allergic reaction would start as a localized reaction well before it becomes systemic giving someone ample time to get it treated. I would like to see some facts to back up your claims.



there are always risks with drugs is what he meant..expect the worst pray for the best


----------



## Bro Bundy

Maintenance Man said:


> When would one start to experience these night sweats?? For acetate that is. 1 week? 2 weeks?



the bad night sweats started aroound week 5 on E...but once again compare to dnp tren sweats aint shit


----------



## Bro Bundy

let me tell u guys a story in the life of bundy..As some of u dickheads may know i make teeth all day in  dental lab.I work with about 20 people all funny fuks.Next to me in my department is a hot ass 50 year old brazilian milf.Im talking soming hot rockin body perfect ass and big fake tits.This hooker is always wearing skimpy clothes and it always made me horny i was dying to fuk her..Then i get fired for matters i rather not talk about....I had a nice year break did a great dbol deca test cycle I ate and lifted like a animal.Around september i got my old job back by this time i was on tren and ready to work.When i came back to work this crazy lady was happy to see the bundy and i put on about 25 pounds of muscle since she saw me last.This hoe was hot still man i wanted to **** her.Now lets get back to the tren this shit will make u do some fukked up things it has a mind of its own and if u cant control it your gonna be in trouble someday.Back to the whore since day one i was pushing up on her hard tren pervert type shit.Like most women it only took alittle small talk for her to start giving me kisses and jerk me under the table.I cook like  a beast and i always bring mad food to work so i take her down stairs to eat.I talk my game and bring her into the suction room in my lab..perfect name for this place cause i was about to get my dick sucked.She was real nervous but i was like a animal no stopping me..I pulled out the bundy killer and her eyes went right on it so did her mouth.Once they see the cock its over....She gave me one mean bj god damn did i bust a nut ..a big tren nut in her mouth...Ive been fukkin her for about 5 weeks now like a dog the lady loves the bundy express...Now keep in mind this is a married women with kids lol...She tells me she has feeling and loves me lol...Thats how i roll once they ride the bundy express it over..and i most say brazlilains make for the best fuk there is this bitch is old but her body looks hotter the 90% of the young girls i know and man can she suck a dick like a champ....perfect for a tren cycle...bottom line is tren will make u fuk everything moving plant the seeds of pussy early..just like a AI get the pussy lined up before u pin...bundy out


----------



## dboldouggie

Cobra I'm not saying that I have facts of death after first pin. I'm just saying its possible. Anything is possible. One should just know that there can always be fatal risks when using drugs.


----------



## Cobra Strike

dboldouggie said:


> Cobra I'm not saying that I have facts of death after first pin. I'm just saying its possible. Anything is possible. One should just know that there can always be fatal risks when using drugs.



There is no way you can die from pinning gear unless you mainstream 10ml of tren...which then I dont even know if its possible. I understand that you are saying there are risks in all things but with gear there really isnt a risk of death. Its not really the gear that kills people...its cardiovascular disease...enlarged hearts/heart attacks...strokes....shit like that. Those are all things that can happen from taking aas but the aas wont actually kill you. Look at it like this....

smoking a cigarette wont kill you on your first puff...smoking cigarettes for 15 years wont kill you. Cigarettes however can cause lung cancer and various other issues that can kill you...but the cigarette itself wont. 

But ya I get what your sayin brotha...im just a **** nut sometimes


----------



## Bro Bundy

i cant sleep!


----------



## Maintenance Man

Big be creepin...


----------



## RISE

starting tren E and test E soon, I always do test higher but I'm starting to see people favoring running tren higher.  What are the pro's and con's of running tren higher than test?


----------



## Bro Bundy

RISE said:


> starting tren E and test E soon, I always do test higher but I'm starting to see people favoring running tren higher.  What are the pro's and con's of running tren higher than test?



i like my test higher..my pp works better this way


----------



## Bro Bundy

week 7 total recomp..No sides im very happy with tren E.Im gonna have fun running this for many cycles


----------



## DarksideSix

I've been running high tren for years.  I've have found that most of the sides are overated and then most of the negative sides is actually because of the Test.  People run high test with high tren and they don't understand how Tren works.   

For me, the worst side effect of tren is the crazy strength I get.  I get soo strong that I don't know where to cap it off at and I end up with an injury or a tweaked shoulder/hip...something.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DarksideSix said:


> I've been running high tren for years.  I've have found that most of the sides are overated and then most of the negative sides is actually because of the Test.  People run high test with high tren and they don't understand how Tren works.
> 
> For me, the worst side effect of tren is the crazy strength I get.  I get soo strong that I don't know where to cap it off at and I end up with an injury or a tweaked shoulder/hip...something.


i tried running the tren higher ...I just didnt feel right and my pp didnt like it..the second i bumped the test i felt great..Pfm for one likes his test higher then tren and im pretty sure he knows how tren works


----------



## Pinkbear

It's a big dogs game


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Brother Bundy said:


> let me tell u guys a story in the life of bundy..As some of u dickheads may know i make teeth all day in  dental lab.I work with about 20 people all funny fuks.Next to me in my department is a hot ass 50 year old brazilian milf.Im talking soming hot rockin body perfect ass and big fake tits.This hooker is always wearing skimpy clothes and it always made me horny i was dying to fuk her..Then i get fired for matters i rather not talk about....I had a nice year break did a great dbol deca test cycle I ate and lifted like a animal.Around september i got my old job back by this time i was on tren and ready to work.When i came back to work this crazy lady was happy to see the bundy and i put on about 25 pounds of muscle since she saw me last.This hoe was hot still man i wanted to **** her.Now lets get back to the tren this shit will make u do some fukked up things it has a mind of its own and if u cant control it your gonna be in trouble someday.Back to the whore since day one i was pushing up on her hard tren pervert type shit.Like most women it only took alittle small talk for her to start giving me kisses and jerk me under the table.I cook like  a beast and i always bring mad food to work so i take her down stairs to eat.I talk my game and bring her into the suction room in my lab..perfect name for this place cause i was about to get my dick sucked.She was real nervous but i was like a animal no stopping me..I pulled out the bundy killer and her eyes went right on it so did her mouth.Once they see the cock its over....She gave me one mean bj god damn did i bust a nut ..a big tren nut in her mouth...Ive been fukkin her for about 5 weeks now like a dog the lady loves the bundy express...Now keep in mind this is a married women with kids lol...She tells me she has feeling and loves me lol...Thats how i roll once they ride the bundy express it over..and i most say brazlilains make for the best fuk there is this bitch is old but her body looks hotter the 90% of the young girls i know and man can she suck a dick like a champ....perfect for a tren cycle...bottom line is tren will make u fuk everything moving plant the seeds of pussy early..just like a AI get the pussy lined up before u pin...bundy out



This shit reads better then penthouse ! Congratulations on your conquest , it seems in fact you have transformed into a true modern day cave man warrior instead of a club on your shoulder you carry it in your pants . 

Couple questions 

I haven't seen any mention of ancillaries. are you using any ? aromasin? caber?

How much have you recomped so far  starting bf to now ? would you say

how long have you been on ?

how long are you planning on staying on ? if you have a  plan 

I am with you brother everyone needs to make there own educated decision  or non educated leap of faith. Just because you share your experience it should not influence my decision. Though the way you make tren sound makes me lean towards trying it . 

Instead of progress pics I would rather see pics of your tren slut lol. 

Keep growing brother


----------



## gymrat827

bundy bundy bundy.......lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steeeerrrrrriiiikkkkeee


----------



## DarksideSix

Brother Bundy said:


> i tried running the tren higher ...I just didnt feel right and my pp didnt like it..the second i bumped the test i felt great..Pfm for one likes his test higher then tren and im pretty sure he knows how tren works



then that means you probably had progestone sides and should have been on Caber.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DarksideSix said:


> then that means you probably had progestone sides and should have been on Caber.



i was and am on caber


----------



## Bro Bundy

DarksideSix said:


> then that means you probably had progestone sides and should have been on Caber.



im just a high test kinda guy lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> This shit reads better then penthouse ! Congratulations on your conquest , it seems in fact you have transformed into a true modern day cave man warrior instead of a club on your shoulder you carry it in your pants .
> 
> Couple questions
> 
> I haven't seen any mention of ancillaries. are you using any ? aromasin? caber?
> 
> How much have you recomped so far  starting bf to now ? would you say
> 
> how long have you been on ?
> 
> how long are you planning on staying on ? if you have a  plan
> 
> I am with you brother everyone needs to make there own educated decision  or non educated leap of faith. Just because you share your experience it should not influence my decision. Though the way you make tren sound makes me lean towards trying it .
> 
> Instead of progress pics I would rather see pics of your tren slut lol.
> 
> Keep growing brother



i dont mention them cause we all know we need to have them nothing new there..In 7 weeks i got my abs back and some nice lean gains.Im gonna stay on for about 20 weeks..thanks for following my ride


----------



## Yaya

Brother Bundy said:


> let me tell u guys a story in the life of bundy..As some of u dickheads may know i make teeth all day in  dental lab.I work with about 20 people all funny fuks.Next to me in my department is a hot ass 50 year old brazilian milf.Im talking soming hot rockin body perfect ass and big fake tits.This hooker is always wearing skimpy clothes and it always made me horny i was dying to fuk her..Then i get fired for matters i rather not talk about....I had a nice year break did a great dbol deca test cycle I ate and lifted like a animal.Around september i got my old job back by this time i was on tren and ready to work.When i came back to work this crazy lady was happy to see the bundy and i put on about 25 pounds of muscle since she saw me last.This hoe was hot still man i wanted to **** her.Now lets get back to the tren this shit will make u do some fukked up things it has a mind of its own and if u cant control it your gonna be in trouble someday.Back to the whore since day one i was pushing up on her hard tren pervert type shit.Like most women it only took alittle small talk for her to start giving me kisses and jerk me under the table.I cook like  a beast and i always bring mad food to work so i take her down stairs to eat.I talk my game and bring her into the suction room in my lab..perfect name for this place cause i was about to get my dick sucked.She was real nervous but i was like a animal no stopping me..I pulled out the bundy killer and her eyes went right on it so did her mouth.Once they see the cock its over....She gave me one mean bj god damn did i bust a nut ..a big tren nut in her mouth...Ive been fukkin her for about 5 weeks now like a dog the lady loves the bundy express...Now keep in mind this is a married women with kids lol...She tells me she has feeling and loves me lol...Thats how i roll once they ride the bundy express it over..and i most say brazlilains make for the best fuk there is this bitch is old but her body looks hotter the 90% of the young girls i know and man can she suck a dick like a champ....perfect for a tren cycle...bottom line is tren will make u fuk everything moving plant the seeds of pussy early..just like a AI get the pussy lined up before u pin...bundy out



You should write childrens books


----------



## Stevethedream

Lmao↑↑↑↑↑↑ haha yaya ur funny.


----------



## Pinkbear

Grown dog. Did you feel tren melted fat away or was this mainly diet?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Pinkbear said:


> Grown dog. Did you feel tren melted fat away or was this mainly diet?



both bro..tren will tighten your body up fast but diet has to be good


----------



## gymrat827

Yaya said:


> You should write childrens books



he does

his 1st was is call "crack kills"

it was a big seller.


----------



## Bro Bundy

gymrat827 said:


> he does
> 
> his 1st was is call "crack kills"
> 
> it was a big seller.



that was my first book...ahhh crack the memories


----------



## gymrat827

his latest was "who stole my joint"



:32 (2):


----------



## Pinkbear

And question 2. Did it make you break out? I get acne everytime I'm afraid tren will give me horrible acne


----------



## Bro Bundy

Pinkbear said:


> And question 2. Did it make you break out? I get acne everytime I'm afraid tren will give me horrible acne



i usually never get it not even when i was a kid..I got mayb a few dots on my back nothing major at all.I get more acne in pct then on cycle


----------



## Seeker

Oinky stop being a wuss!


----------



## Pinkbear

I wish I was that lucky.


----------



## Pinkbear

Shut up grandpa. I'm gunna do it. Just gather info you old ****


----------



## Seeker

Pinkbear said:


> Shut up grandpa. I'm gunna do it. Just gather info you old ****



I'm gonna kick your little sick ass one of these days. Lol!!


----------



## Pinkbear

Name the time and place old man. 
Gunna be a sad day when you have to tell your grand kids you got your ass kicked by a young pup


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

O I'm Subbed in brother this is good stuff. I will probably run a mirror blast I hope I react just like you.


----------



## Bro Bundy

switching to a new tren today.The 8 weeks i was on this lovely drug has been a special time for me.I loved it with all my heart.Im gonna keep going till i cant take no more...THIS IS A GROWN DOGS GAME


----------



## Bro Bundy

i still didnt get the cough..I kinda wanted to just to see what its like..Tren to me is by far the best steroid i ever tried if u can handle it..remember always start with tren A and have caber on hand u fuks lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

lets talk pussy...seems like bitches just cant get enough of the bundy express lately..once they ride its all over just wanted to add that in


----------



## Bro Bundy

once again this is my thread done my way...I dont want anyone to think its cool and funny to play around with dangerous drugs...follow the rules of tren


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Glad to see your still a freaking super hero bro! I'm jealous , I want on bad but I need to wait, I want to run my blast straight into the meat of summer, it worked out well for me last year so I'm gonna wait and take notes and pray to the gear gods that they shine down there mighty light of tolerance to me as they did you 

Say hello to your Brazilian milf for me tell her uncle Grizzle say's hey!

Y the brand switch?


----------



## Bro Bundy

just wanted to try a new lab just to experience new tren..The lab i used was good cant say shit


----------



## Workout247

My first experience was with tren e not a and I got amazing results. Added 50 pounds to my bench press. This time I'm running a blend of ace and hexa.the ace was working in just a few days to 9 days. And I'm having the best training sessions of my life, each one better than the last. Can't wait till the hex starts in. it's 200mg/ml, thats 100ace and 100mg hex. So I'm on 0.5ml/eod


----------



## Stevethedream

U got me sold BB! As much as u HYPE TREN I figured yo I have to run this s**t! Haha. Im gonna run mine on a cutting diet and hopefully the fat melts away butta!  The cycle im running is Test Tren Mast and maybe Var. Im like u bro when I run var, I get some pretty sick back PUMPS. Sucks man.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Stevethedream said:


> U got me sold BB! As much as u HYPE TREN I figured yo I have to run this s**t! Haha. Im gonna run mine on a cutting diet and hopefully the fat melts away butta!  The cycle im running is Test Tren Mast and maybe Var. Im like u bro when I run var, I get some pretty sick back PUMPS. Sucks man.



just know what your getting into


----------



## Stevethedream

Yea bro I hear ya on that and that's why im gonna run tren A instead on E so just incase the sides get unbearable. Im gonna start off pretty low bro with the first 4 wks at 75mg eod and than possibly the final 8 wks at 100 - 150mg eod.


----------



## Bro Bundy

ok update...Im 13 weeks in with tren e and i have come to the conclusion Im done..I had a great cycle I got ripped in 13 weeks while adding quality lean muscle..Tren was everything I thought it would be plus 100x more..The heavy sides really kicked in around week 10..Now im just gonna run test and mayb some droll to finish this cycle..Overall it was great i never looked better..For alot of u guys i say try tren A to see how u handle it before jumping into the long esters but it wont kill u to go with E..I feel i know how tren works pretty well now so if anyone got question...shoot that shit


----------



## Bro Bundy

bundy out...I kicked trens ass


----------



## Pinkbear

This is a grown dogs game


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Glad to see you made it out alive lol.. Good thread bro enjoyed it !


----------



## ECKSRATED

I've ran both tren numerous times. Every time it's affected me different. My first time with e I had anxiety so bad I couldn't even get a full meal down at about week 7 so I stopped. My next run with tren had zero sides. Then tried ace for the hell of it and had terrible sides again. 

No one needs over 500 mgs of tren a week. I can run 200 a week and get better results than most can with more than that. I've also noticed I react better with lower test with tren. Too androgenic for me. 

I'm a firm believer in starting with low doses with everything. No need at all to be running tren at 700 mgs your first cycle. That's retarded. But people think more gear equals more gains which is also retarded.


----------



## NbleSavage

Brother Bundy said:


> ok update...Im 13 weeks in with tren e and i have come to the conclusion Im done..I had a great cycle I got ripped in 13 weeks while adding quality lean muscle..Tren was everything I thought it would be plus 100x more..The heavy sides really kicked in around week 10..



Bundy, what kind of sides did you encounter most prominently? 

I've run A and E multiple times and IME the most common sides are a bit of acne which clears around week 3-4 along with some insomnia which can be a b1tch and for which I've not found a solid cure (I can usually knock it back a bit with diphenhydramine but can't totally beat it). Mild night sweats also but nothing too severe.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nble I don't know about u but the acne I get from tren is because of hair growth. Try getting a exfoliating scrubby thingy and use some hibiclense(can get from cvs) with it on the spots where u get the acne. It's will take away the top layer of skin and allow the hair to grow not causing any acne. For me at least. It worked great. Just have your lady do ur back.

i get hairy as **** from tren. Hairy to begin with I'm Italian.


----------



## Bro Bundy

ECKSRATED said:


> I've ran both tren numerous times. Every time it's affected me different. My first time with e I had anxiety so bad I couldn't even get a full meal down at about week 7 so I stopped. My next run with tren had zero sides. Then tried ace for the hell of it and had terrible sides again.
> 
> No one needs over 500 mgs of tren a week. I can run 200 a week and get better results than most can with more than that. I've also noticed I react better with lower test with tren. Too androgenic for me.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in starting with low doses with everything. No need at all to be running tren at 700 mgs your first cycle. That's retarded. But people think more gear equals more gains which is also retarded.


theres nothing retarded about running 700mg of tren...were all adults here do as u please


----------



## Bro Bundy

NbleSavage said:


> Bundy, what kind of sides did you encounter most prominently?
> 
> I've run A and E multiple times and IME the most common sides are a bit of acne which clears around week 3-4 along with some insomnia which can be a b1tch and for which I've not found a solid cure (I can usually knock it back a bit with diphenhydramine but can't totally beat it). Mild night sweats also but nothing too severe.


by week 10 i started feeling toxic ,bad night sweats ,high temp,super aggressive to people,overall asshole..but my results were great


----------



## NbleSavage

Brother Bundy said:


> by week 10 i started feeling toxic ,bad night sweats ,high temp,super aggressive to people,overall asshole..but my results were great



Good call declaring victory and shutting it down then, Mate. Well done.


----------



## NbleSavage

ECKSRATED said:


> Nble I don't know about u but the acne I get from tren is because of hair growth. Try getting a exfoliating scrubby thingy and use some hibiclense(can get from cvs) with it on the spots where u get the acne. It's will take away the top layer of skin and allow the hair to grow not causing any acne. For me at least. It worked great. Just have your lady do ur back.
> 
> i get hairy as **** from tren. Hairy to begin with I'm Italian.



Thanks, Brother! I will look into hibiclense today!


----------



## Bro Bundy

NbleSavage said:


> Good call declaring victory and shutting it down then, Mate. Well done.



yes brotha u gotta listen to your body..mine told me lets be done with tren and run some nice testovirons till the end


----------



## Bro Bundy

ECKSRATED said:


> I've ran both tren numerous times. Every time it's affected me different. My first time with e I had anxiety so bad I couldn't even get a full meal down at about week 7 so I stopped. My next run with tren had zero sides. Then tried ace for the hell of it and had terrible sides again.
> 
> No one needs over 500 mgs of tren a week. I can run 200 a week and get better results than most can with more than that. I've also noticed I react better with lower test with tren. Too androgenic for me.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in starting with low doses with everything. No need at all to be running tren at 700 mgs your first cycle. That's retarded. But people think more gear equals more gains which is also retarded.



another guy who makes tren sound like its the devil lol


----------



## Pinkbear

Brother Bundy said:


> by week 10 i started feeling toxic ,bad night sweats ,high temp,super aggressive to people,overall asshole..but my results were great



Lol over all add hole do to tren? 
You're just an asshole


----------



## ECKSRATED

Brother Bundy said:


> theres nothing retarded about running 700mg of tren...were all adults here do as u please



I wouldn't expect u to say anything different after reading a few of your posts. But u seem to think u know everything about everything so carry on.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Brother Bundy said:


> another guy who makes tren sound like its the devil lol



THe devil? Not at all. I love tren when it doesn't affect me poorly. Like I said I could take a measly 200 mgs to your 700mgs and still get better results. But guys like u don't care what the do to their bodies. I do. Tren is powerful man. That's why it's not for beginners.


----------



## ECKSRATED

NbleSavage said:


> Thanks, Brother! I will look into hibiclense today!



No problem man. It's called folliculitis when that happens. It's common with steroid use. Give it a shot. Hope it helps man cus i know acne can ruin the enjoyment of steroids.


----------



## Bro Bundy

ECKSRATED said:


> THe devil? Not at all. I love tren when it doesn't affect me poorly. Like I said I could take a measly 200 mgs to your 700mgs and still get better results. But guys like u don't care what the do to their bodies. I do. Tren is powerful man. That's why it's not for beginners.



good for u arnold..now get fukked


----------



## Bro Bundy

ECKSRATED said:


> THe devil? Not at all. I love tren when it doesn't affect me poorly. Like I said I could take a measly 200 mgs to your 700mgs and still get better results. But guys like u don't care what the do to their bodies. I do. Tren is powerful man. That's why it's not for beginners.



it effects u poorly cause your a pussy


----------



## GreatGunz

Lol .....BB settle down this is why we have the board


----------



## Bro Bundy

once again this thread was not meant to give advice or teach anyone..We all know the right ways to do things..I have my way and for me thats the only way...Thank u all for joining the fun...Remember we are all grown men there are no little kids here..Man up to what u are going to do go into it with heart brains and balls


----------



## jyoung8j

BB for president!!!! Man up ppl.. love how a newb is busting ur balls..lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

jyoung8j said:


> BB for president!!!! Man up ppl.. love how a newb is busting ur balls..lol


A newb? To what this board?


----------



## Bro Bundy

well i dont mind a little ball breaking i did just start some hcg...nice and plump


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea newb to this board.. may wanna earn and show some respect.. not start bouts in ur first 20 post..


----------



## ECKSRATED

jyoung8j said:


> Yea newb to this board.. may wanna earn and show some respect.. not start bouts in ur first 20 post..



Oh sorry. You'll be the first one who gets my respect. Didn't know it was so serious over here. I gave my opinion someone took offense to it. That's not starting anything.

and if anything you "veteran" guys over here should be a little more open to new guys opinions and discuss shit instead of trying to run them off like tough guys.


----------



## jennerrator

jyoung8j said:


> Yea newb to this board.. may wanna earn and show some respect.. not start bouts in ur first 20 post..



He might be new to this board, but he isn't new to the game and knows what he is talking about. Everyone needs to respect each other period.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lets stop turning my thread into a giant vag...I hate everyone the same


----------



## Bro Bundy

lets close the show


----------



## jyoung8j

O I respect everyone... and I appreciate everyone tht comes to this board and hope to learn from everyone.. no hard feeling.. wheres my test d*** it..lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

jyoung8j said:


> O I respect everyone... and I appreciate everyone tht comes to this board and hope to learn from everyone.. no hard feeling.. wheres my test d*** it..lol


OK cool. Sounds good. I feel the same way


----------



## PillarofBalance

When did this place turn into the land of butt hurt? Guys the mods here barely have to lift a finger because I like to let you all do and say whatever. There are very few boundaries. But if threads are going to turn into piles of shit like this I will ask the staff to turn up the heat.

Please don't make it come to that.


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> When did this place turn into the land of butt hurt? Guys the mods here barely have to lift a finger because I like to let you all do and say whatever. There are very few boundaries. But if threads are going to turn into piles of shit like this I will ask the staff to turn up the heat.
> 
> Please don't make it come to that.


pob i was just sharing my experience with tren..


----------



## Bro Bundy

u can delete this thread for all i care


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> pob i was just sharing my experience with tren..



I'm aware and I liked a lot of what has come out in this thread.  I get the point. Its about BUNDY'S experience with tren.  Its not a lesson for newbs. That was made clear in the beginning. I have no problem with the thread. Just the bullshit with you and ecksrated.


----------



## hulksmash

I plan on trying a gram of tren in the future.

Everyone knows I'm a human rat.

More than likely will do Ace instead of E this time in case a gram gets too cray with the sides.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> I plan on trying a gram of tren in the future.
> 
> Everyone knows I'm a human rat.
> 
> More than likely will do Ace instead of E this time in case a gram gets too cray with the sides.



just be careful my brotha on 600mg by week 10 I felt toxic as fuk


----------



## Pinkbear

Bundy where have you been! 
You missed your BFF tiller


----------



## Stevethedream

Brotha B im almost done with week 3 of being on tren A and so far I really don't notice a huge difference yet. Diet and nutrition is absolutely on point and my cardio sessions have been great still. I guess im wondering bro is when will I start recomping?  Im also running this on a cut diet for about 12 - 16 weeks so hopefully soon I'll start seeing the drastic changes. A bro on here told me I should b recomping in a few more weeks but I just wanted to ask u too cuz u just ran tren. Thanks brotha


----------



## Bro Bundy

Stevethedream said:


> Brotha B im almost done with week 3 of being on tren A and so far I really don't notice a huge difference yet. Diet and nutrition is absolutely on point and my cardio sessions have been great still. I guess im wondering bro is when will I start recomping?  Im also running this on a cut diet for about 12 - 16 weeks so hopefully soon I'll start seeing the drastic changes. A bro on here told me I should b recomping in a few more weeks but I just wanted to ask u too cuz u just ran tren. Thanks brotha



nothing good happens in 3 weeks..give the drug time to work.Im sure u will get good results if everything is on point


----------



## Bro Bundy

ok update time!..so i took 3 weeks off tren cause i felt like shit..now im running 200mg tren 50 drol 600 cyp untill i feel im ready for pct...please everyone follow the rules of tren


----------



## losieloos

Run drol for 8 weeks at 100 hunnit mg a day. 50 is what jada runs.


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> just be careful my brotha on 600mg by week 10 I felt toxic as fuk



Thanks for caring muy droog. 

I did 20 weeker before at 600mg. The night sweats were bad and trensomnia, but other than that I was good.

Tren is HIGHLY individual in sides..with my minimal sides at that dose, it just has my curiousity going.

Imagine the fat loss at 1g!


----------



## SFGiants

hulksmash said:


> Thanks for caring muy droog.
> 
> I did 20 weeker before at 600mg. The night sweats were bad and trensomnia, but other than that I was good.
> 
> Tren is HIGHLY individual in sides..with my minimal sides at that dose, it just has my curiousity going.
> 
> Imagine the fat loss at 1g!



My bro ex teammate now BBer never runs Tren A less then a gram heading on stage.


----------



## hulksmash

SFGiants said:


> My bro ex teammate now BBer never runs Tren A less then a gram heading on stage.



Not surprised; sounds about right.


----------



## Bro Bundy

the fat loss at at a gram would be crazy....if u can handle the sides which will get rough


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> the fat loss at at a gram would be crazy....if u can handle the sides which will get rough



Yea-man those sweats were so annoying..

Fun fact: at 2g test, I get night sweats like tren. However, it's FAR LESS sweat. Only was a night or two that I coulda used a towel.


----------



## RJ

For what its worth, i have been experimenting, since I'm only on HRT now, with the addition of Tren E. My doc prescribes 150mg of test a week as my HRT regimen. That has always been fine but as I've gotten older and fat loss is more of a concern, even with a clean(er) diet, i figured i'd try this. 

Anyway, about 14 weeks ago i added 100mg of Tren E a week and dropped my Test down to 100mg a week. After 8 weeks i got bloods done and liver/blood values were all perfect and within range. HDL dropped 11 points and LDL went up 12pts. So i dropped the Tren to 75mg a week and upped my OTC Niacin dose to 1g a day from .5g a day. After 6 weeks (yesterday) i got bloods done again and my HDL had gone UP a point and LDL went down 19 points. Again, everything else was fine, including liver values. 

As for results, it gave me exactly what i wanted. I'm harder, leaner, and i haven't done anything with my diet. I eat fairly clean thru the week but I don't NOt eat something if i want it, especially on the weekens. I'm tracking this over the course of a year, so I've got some time, but I'm hoping this last result was a good sign of things getting better and finding a sweet spot where i can keep it long term as an HRt addition, even though it won't be technically HRT anymore. mlp

Sorry to hijack your thread, but thought this may give a broader perspective to the crazy strength of Tren, even at such a small dose.


----------



## hulksmash

RJH said:


> For what its worth, i have been experimenting, since I'm only on HRT now, with the addition of Tren E. My doc prescribes 150mg of test a week as my HRT regimen. That has always been fine but as I've gotten older and fat loss is more of a concern, even with a clean(er) diet, i figured i'd try this.
> 
> Anyway, about 14 weeks ago i added 100mg of Tren E a week and dropped my Test down to 100mg a week. After 8 weeks i got bloods done and liver/blood values were all perfect and within range. HDL dropped 11 points and LDL went up 12pts. So i dropped the Tren to 75mg a week and upped my OTC Niacin dose to 1g a day from .5g a day. After 6 weeks (yesterday) i got bloods done again and my HDL had gone UP a point and LDL went down 19 points. Again, everything else was fine, including liver values.
> 
> As for results, it gave me exactly what i wanted. I'm harder, leaner, and i haven't done anything with my diet. I eat fairly clean thru the week but I don't NOt eat something if i want it, especially on the weekens. I'm tracking this over the course of a year, so I've got some time, but I'm hoping this last result was a good sign of things getting better and finding a sweet spot where i can keep it long term as an HRt addition, even though it won't be technically HRT anymore. mlp
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread, but thought this may give a broader perspective to the crazy strength of Tren, even at such a small dose.



I've actually came across quite a few that have cruised on 100/100 or so cruising. They stay fairly lean all year.


----------



## creekrat

Just checking up on the progress


----------



## jyoung8j

I had a friend running a g of tren and he just recently had a stroke.. b careful brother.. not saying hes the sharpest knife in drawer but still scary shit..


----------



## Azog

Stevethedream said:


> Brotha B im almost done with week 3 of being on tren A and so far I really don't notice a huge difference yet. Diet and nutrition is absolutely on point and my cardio sessions have been great still. I guess im wondering bro is when will I start recomping?  Im also running this on a cut diet for about 12 - 16 weeks so hopefully soon I'll start seeing the drastic changes. A bro on here told me I should b recomping in a few more weeks but I just wanted to ask u too cuz u just ran tren. Thanks brotha



TBH, on tren a I would have expected a change. That shit kicks so hard and fast it'll make your head spin. After a week, my shoulders began to look like they were chiseled from granite. After that, it seemed like every day brought a new level of hardness, grainy-ness, dryness and vascularity.


----------



## Bro Bundy

RJH said:


> For what its worth, i have been experimenting, since I'm only on HRT now, with the addition of Tren E. My doc prescribes 150mg of test a week as my HRT regimen. That has always been fine but as I've gotten older and fat loss is more of a concern, even with a clean(er) diet, i figured i'd try this.
> 
> Anyway, about 14 weeks ago i added 100mg of Tren E a week and dropped my Test down to 100mg a week. After 8 weeks i got bloods done and liver/blood values were all perfect and within range. HDL dropped 11 points and LDL went up 12pts. So i dropped the Tren to 75mg a week and upped my OTC Niacin dose to 1g a day from .5g a day. After 6 weeks (yesterday) i got bloods done again and my HDL had gone UP a point and LDL went down 19 points. Again, everything else was fine, including liver values.
> 
> As for results, it gave me exactly what i wanted. I'm harder, leaner, and i haven't done anything with my diet. I eat fairly clean thru the week but I don't NOt eat something if i want it, especially on the weekens. I'm tracking this over the course of a year, so I've got some time, but I'm hoping this last result was a good sign of things getting better and finding a sweet spot where i can keep it long term as an HRt addition, even though it won't be technically HRT anymore. mlp
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread, but thought this may give a broader perspective to the crazy strength of Tren, even at such a small dose.



your input is always welcome


----------



## Gadawg

Pretty sure every horror story about AAS Ive read on here or heard from guys in the gym has been about tren. 

Sound right to you guys?


----------



## BRICKS

Nope.  Tren is a great compound.  Like everything else you just have to listen to your body and know/respect your limits.  Discipline doesn't just apply to diet and training, but to your hormone regimen as well.  And the sides that everyone talks about with tren are simple annoyances.  Nobody talks about the real risks that can be attributed to ALL AAS .  Night sweats don't pose a danger.  IMO far worse are diuretics and stuff like clen, ephedrine, DNP...."fat burners"


----------



## Gadawg

I mean more along the lines of massive changes in blood pressure, lipid profiles, and crit.


----------



## Gadawg

Ill never understand the whole fat burner thing. Cardio does the same thing and is healthy.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Gadawg said:


> Ill never understand the whole fat burner thing. Cardio does the same thing and is healthy.


tren will get them hard to reach places cardio just cant reach by itself ...I hate this thread i was a nut case around 2013


----------



## Gadawg

Bro Bundy said:


> tren will get them hard to reach places cardio just cant reach by itself ...I hate this thread i was a nut case around 2013


 

It is much too long for me to read anyway.


----------



## Seeker

lol good times back then


----------



## DNW

I just read start to finish. That was a ride

Edit:  wth was this showing as a new thread...just noticed


----------



## NbleSavage

DNW said:


> I just read start to finish. That was a ride
> 
> Edit:  wth was this showing as a new thread...just noticed



Saw that too, not sure why it was bumped. I'll ask Mugz.


----------



## CJ

DNW said:


> I just read start to finish. That was a ride
> 
> Edit:  wth was this showing as a new thread...just noticed



A lot of old threads have been popping up as new for me lately, and I can't clear them out. They end up going away on their own in a few days.


----------



## gunslinger357

I'd say anyone saying they had few sides on Tren were getting underdosed shit.  Tren night sweats are no joke, plus nightmares and shit, bad sleep = no good for you.  I hated Tren more than any other steroid, and I've done them all except Halo and a couple others.  Shit just feels unnatural and wrong in your body.


----------



## Bro Bundy

gunslinger357 said:


> I'd say anyone saying they had few sides on Tren were getting underdosed shit.  Tren night sweats are no joke, plus nightmares and shit, bad sleep = no good for you.  I hated Tren more than any other steroid, and I've done them all except Halo and a couple others.  Shit just feels unnatural and wrong in your body.


go back to what ever rat hole you come from...I hate this fukkin thread


----------



## BRICKS

gunslinger357 said:


> _*I'd say anyone saying they had few sides on Tren were getting underdosed shit.  *_Tren night sweats are no joke, plus nightmares and shit, bad sleep = no good for you.  I hated Tren more than any other steroid, and I've done them all except Halo and a couple others.  Shit just feels unnatural and wrong in your body.



Complete bullsh*t.


----------



## Jin

He finally hit his post count. Maybe he’ll go away.


----------



## gunslinger357

Bro Bundy said:


> go back to what ever rat hole you come from...I hate this fukkin thread



How about you go **** yourself, kid.  I guess everyone is making up the stories of soaking their bedsheets and not being able to sleep, and the fact Tren was never approved for human use and is used to bulk up cows for slaughter, means nothing at all.  Keep your Tren and your tiny nuts and rage.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yes when running tren your biggest concern should be night sweat and not being able to sleep.. those aren’t side effects you soft kunt... You wanna see side effects take a blood test on tren .God damn fake ass rookie fuk


----------



## BRICKS

If night sweats had a name....






Side note: I keep seeing references to tiny genitals by someone with a screen name of "gunslinger357". Hey douchebag, you projecting/compensating maybe?


----------



## Adrenolin

Wow 2013.. that's about how old my avatar is. Lol 

Tren's biggest side for me other than bp and ****ing my cholesterol, is it kills my appetite and gives bad heart burn/indigestion. 

Methyltren hits me way harder, way faster, and strangely with less sides than regular tren.


----------



## Ped X

Adrenolin said:


> Wow 2013.. that's about how old my avatar is. Lol
> 
> Tren's biggest side for me other than bp and ****ing my cholesterol, is it kills my appetite and gives bad heart burn/indigestion.
> 
> Methyltren hits me way harder, way faster, and strangely with less sides than regular tren.



I have the same sides with tren as you, along with night soaks. My first run with tren was E also and I turned out fine. Sorta..

Never tried methyltren though.


----------



## Adrenolin

Ped X said:


> I have the same sides with tren as you, along with night soaks. My first run with tren was E also and I turned out fine. Sorta..
> 
> Never tried methyltren though.



Ya my first inj cycle was test mast tren, all long esters cause I was a pansy for pinning (still am, but deal with it better now). 

I sweat all the time.. even test makes me sweat more, tren definitely to a greater extent and it's definitely not limited to just nights for me... I start pouring sweat just walking to or from my car. 

Id highly recommend try methyl tren... even 1.5mg a day feels like "tren on steroids"


----------



## Sicwun88

Tren takes away fear of 
Everything!


----------



## 69nites

Sicwun88 said:


> Tren takes away fear of
> Everything!



While simultaneously making you afraid of everything.


----------



## Sicwun88

69nites said:


> While simultaneously making you afraid of everything.



Guess tht all depends on the individual?


----------



## Adrenolin

I agree with 69, it may make you feel alpha and fearless at the forefront of your conscious, but back in there you'll begin developing anxiety  about everything, overthinking everything, and becoming highly on edge and opinionated. See a guy glance at you and 50 questions start popping in your head like **** this mother****er, wtf his bitch ass lookin at, etc. See a fine girl smile and you begin assuming you could **** her.. it's all brought on by anxiety caused from tren. Really is quite a crazy drug.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Im one of those who has close to none on side effects below 400mg. Anything above that and I have to be doing hyper hydration with some OTC support too. 

Its a game of Russian roulette. No one knows exactly how their bodies will respond. Many factors come into play; genetics, fitness level, experience,  condition of the body at time of use. 
If you're totally side effect free on a high dose of GOOD tren, then you're in the minority. Fact. Everyone is different and will respond a little differently. Fact. 
This is a dangerous statement to make, especially to the young aspiring lifter looking for easy gains. You could be potentially setting them up to fail. Moreover you could implement the entirely wrong mindset and leave some poor bastard with life changing negatives.


----------



## Ped X

MrInsensitive said:


> Im one of those who has close to none on side effects below 400mg. Anything above that and I have to be doing hyper hydration with some OTC support too.
> 
> Its a game of Russian roulette. No one knows exactly how their bodies will respond. Many factors come into play; genetics, fitness level, experience,  condition of the body at time of use.
> If you're totally side effect free on a high dose of GOOD tren, then you're in the minority. Fact. Everyone is different and will respond a little differently. Fact.
> This is a dangerous statement to make, especially to the young aspiring lifter looking for easy gains. You could be potentially setting them up to fail. Moreover you could implement the entirely wrong mindset and leave some poor bastard with life changing negatives.



What is the difference between GOOD tren and bad tren?


----------



## MrInsensitive

Ped X said:


> What is the difference between GOOD tren and bad tren?


Quality, properly filtered, clean and dosed correctly.


----------



## 1bigun11

Ped X said:


> What is the difference between GOOD tren and bad tren?



Bad tren don't get Christmas presents.


----------



## MrInsensitive

1bigun11 said:


> Bad tren don't get Christmas presents.


Exactly, he gets it..


----------



## MrRogers

This thread was a good read- made morning cardio tolerable lol 

Does anyone use Tren transdermally? Back in college my dumbass friends and I would drive to the feed stores in central PA and buy ralgro carts to pulverize in a mortar and pestel- mix with DMSO- and smear it on our thighs. Wrap it with cello and wait a few hrs. Results were amazing actually but id never do it again. Hell of a drug though. 
Peter


----------

